# UV for whites tree frog



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Looking online, my wife has been researching into a whites tree frog, It states that they need UVB?, is this true?, if so would this be sufficient over the top of a mesh lid?

Cheers guys

Arcadia D3 11W ARC POD - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Luke,

its one of those tricky ones. Whites are proper nocturns and as such many people do not use UV for them. On the other hand as you know i believe that if there is any chance that they can obtain this energy in the wild they will have a use for it. this maybe from direct or diffused light sources as they sleep during the day.

I have been informed of many home and zoo collections that are now using UV over the frogs at a low level and as part of a good photogradient. these tests have shown that the frogs do appear more colourful and feed better.

One example showed that by blasting the frogs with UV you could cause the females to spawn. so very early days yet but the evidence is building.

but yeah the D3 Arcpod is ideal as it produces a gentle 7% UVB in standard output and is reflected very well so that enables you to light a dedicated zone.

it is especially useful for the 30x30x45 type of size glass viv.

John


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Cheers John

It reads for interesting views, after seeing me with my beardies and the change after switching to the T5 setup my wife has seen the benefits, thats the tank we will start off with aswell, and upgrade to a bigger size as needed, by then I will prob fill that with a pacman frog lol.

I will talk to her about this and let her make the decision. will it make a difference having the mesh inbetween?

Cheers again


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes it will diffuse the light and reduce the Uw/cm2 available but as the lamp is 7% thats not a bad thing

John


----------

